# petite aide



## LaForce (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour all

Voilà je suis dans le monde de la pomme depuis peu, j'ai commencé par du hackintosh qui m'a fait évolué vers un MBP y a quelques mois dont je suis plutôt satisfait et maintenant vers le nouvel iPad (mon premier) dont j'ignore plein de chose. Alors j'aimerais SVP demander une petite aide pour pouvoir comprendre les fonctionnalité de ce dernier car j'avoue j'y comprend pas grand chose, ça change un peu du MBP.
Une formation, un guide, comment l'utiliser, un tuto...
Merci à vous


----------



## LaForce (30 Mars 2012)

je te remercie pour tes précisions c'est vrai que j'ai pas mal a lire, petit à petit on y arrivera


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

en même temps, l'interface est intuitive (j'ai vu sur le net un enfant de 18 mois qui le fait fonctionner tout seul...). tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir....


----------

